

How certificate revocation (doesn’t) work in practice - imurray
http://news.netcraft.com/archives/2013/05/13/how-certificate-revocation-doesnt-work-in-practice.html

======
smw
I just tried to submit the same thing. This seems particularly relevant to how
difficult it's going to be for the Internet to recover from the heartbleed bug
[1] currently being discussed everywhere on HN.

[1] [http://heartbleed.com/](http://heartbleed.com/)

